# Instagram ends iOS exclusivity, Android app coming & will be better than iPhone version!



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 12, 2012)

The excellent iOS app Instagram is finally for Android, and about time too! It's a great app which has played a big role in the current trend of iPhonegraphy and with it coming to Android phones it'll only get bigger. Great stuff!



> “In some ways, it’s better than our iOS app. It’s crazy,” he said.
> ​
> Co-founder Mike Krieger added that folks over at Android have been pretty impressed with the way the app leverages the platform. It’s taken awhile to come to Android simply because the company was focused on scaling on iOS, Systrom said.
> 
> ​“I don’t think it took us so long. We just had priorities. Had we tried to be both on Android and iPhone at the same time, it would’ve been tough to innovate in the way that we have,” he said.​


 
Would love to see this take off on Android and come out for Windows mobile also. The less exclusive apps for each smartphone platform the better.


----------



## MBV (Mar 12, 2012)

Cool


----------



## Barking_Mad (Mar 13, 2012)

Not seen this yet, but Lightbox for android is very good.


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2012)

Just at the point where I've grown utterly bored with Instagram photos!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 13, 2012)

I think you're in a minority there and it's only going to get worse!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 3, 2012)

It's out, and not looking too bad either!


----------



## Barking_Mad (Apr 4, 2012)

Looks like Lightbox but its 10mb larger.


----------



## MBV (Apr 4, 2012)

Not sure I have the hang of it. I take a photo using the app but then I am restricted on where I can share the photo. To upload it to say google + I have to exit and find the photo in my gallery.

Have I missed the point of it?

ETA: Ignore me - it still does an instant upload to picasa.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 9, 2012)

Facebook have just bought them for $1 billion in cash and stock....


----------

